# Bester Alpencross



## Markpa (30. Dezember 2010)

Servus miteinander!

Vorneweg... ich weiß, dass es nicht DEN besten Alpencross überhaupt gibt. Je nach Vorlieben mag es der eine hart und dreckig, der andere eher soft (Via Claudia ), der nächste lieber möglichst lang, der andere will in 4 Tagen drüber usw...

Worum es mir hier geht, ist eher ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, welcher Alpencross den ihr bisher gemacht habt, für *Euch* der Beste war und vor allem *warum*.

Wir wollen mit einer kleinen Gruppe von 3 Mann Ende Juni über die Alpen. Die Tour soll nicht geguided sein, wir wollen das schon selber hinkriegen. Ist unser erster Alpencross. Von der Fitness her mache ich mir da keine Gedanken. Fahrtechnik ist auch vorhanden.
Die Tour soll 7 Tage gehen und idealerweise am Gardasee enden. Im Idealfall natürlich wahnsinns Panorama beinhalten, sowie knackige Trails und nicht so knackige Uphills  Hütten sind in Ordnung, lieber wären uns Hotels im Tal.

Heckmaier scheidet aus. Zu viel tragen, wenn man dem glaubt, was hier so geschrieben wird. Albrecht ist i. O. Joe ebenfalls. Wobei wir momentan zur Jou Route tendieren. Was haltet Ihr davon? 

Wenn Ihr andere Alternativen habt, her damit... Welcher Cross ist Eurer Meinung nach der Beste und warum?

Danke und Gruß

Markpa


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Dezember 2010)

mir gefällt die himmelfahrt aus dem buch (traumtouren transalp) am besten. aber ende juni wird das wohl nichts mit schneebergscharte und eisjöchl?
auf jeden fall nach dem eisjöchl würde ich nicht über naturnser alm sondern weiter über tarscherpass und rabbijoch. anschließend über madonna nach riva.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (30. Dezember 2010)

Markpa schrieb:


> Welcher Cross ist Eurer Meinung nach der Beste und warum?



-> Der selbstgeplante  Cross und nichts anderes 

Ich meine es ernst, das "Abenteuer" beginnt schon bei der Planung.
Wähle ich/wir eine Strecke aus, die fahrbar ist, Spass macht, Landschaflich grandios ist ...

Wenn das Experiment gelingt, ist die Freude umso größer.
D.h. nicht das man sich vorher nicht über einzelne Streckenabschnitte erkunden soll, das ist sogar Pflicht.

Ray


----------



## Carsten (30. Dezember 2010)

schau mal bei mir rein.
Meiner 2005er war glaub fast perfekt...
2009  Transalp Tirol war genial, ist aber sehr anspruchsvoll


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> Meiner 2005er war glaub fast perfekt...



kann ich bestätigen, ein geiler alpencross, bin ich 2009 mit gps nachgefahren, geniale landschaften, geniale trails, nur der vorletzte tag muss ein wenig umgeplant werden.


----------



## Markpa (31. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten!



rayc schrieb:


> -> Der selbstgeplante  Cross und nichts anderes
> 
> Ich meine es ernst, das "Abenteuer" beginnt schon bei der Planung.
> Wähle ich/wir eine Strecke aus, die fahrbar ist, Spass macht, Landschaflich grandios ist ...
> ...



Genau das haben wir ja vor. Wir wollen nicht hinter jemanden herfahren, der uns genau sagt wo es lang geht und wann wir zu halten haben. Aber da es eben unser erster Cross ist und die alpine Erfahrung sich was Streckenzusammenstellung, Etappenzeit, Höhenprofil etc. angeht in Grenzen hält, ist es uns eben umso wichtiger bei unserer *persönlichen* Streckenauswahl nicht ins Klo zu greifen. Was nutzt es uns bei der Vorbereitung ein super Abenteuer zu erleben, wenn wir bei unserem "Experiment", überspitzt gesagt, 3 von 7 Tagen tragen müssen, auf Kieswegen bergab fahren und die Panoramen höchstens auf den Postkarten am Kiosk bewundern dürfen ?

Da ist es für uns einfach sicherer und natürlich auch bequemer auf die Erfahrung einiger zurückzugreifen, die uns dann auch sagen können... "hey, das würde ich nicht ausprobieren" 





Carsten schrieb:


> schau mal bei mir rein.
> Meiner 2005er war glaub fast perfekt...
> 2009  Transalp Tirol war genial, ist aber sehr anspruchsvoll




Hört sich gut an. Jedoch bekomme ich ein wenig Bauchschmerzen wenn ich mir die Etappenlänge samt HM so anschaue. Ist heftig. Ich habe gelesen, dass die Trails bei widrigen Verhältnissen so gut wie gar nicht zu fahren sind. Stimmt das? Stundenlanges schieben die Folge?

Wie sieht es mit der Joe Route aus? Ist die einer von Euch schon gefahren? Panorama soll ja toll sein, aber ist sie fahrtechnisch auch ein wenig anspruchsvoller? Von der Technik her würde ich sagen bis S3 kein Problem.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Stefan_SIT (31. Dezember 2010)

Wie wäre es mit St. Anton - Gardasee?

1. Etappe: St. Anton - Galtür/Ischgl über Heilbronner Hütte
2. Etappe: Galtür/Ischgl - Engadin über Fimberpass (höchster Punkt mit 2.600m)
3. Etappe: Engadin - Vinschgau über Passo Costainas oder Val D'Uina
4. Etappe: Vinschgau - Ultental über Vinschger Zugtrails oder Vigiljoch
5. Etappe: Ultental - Val di Sole über Rabbijoch
6. Etappe: Val di Sole - Rifugio Graffer/Madonna di Campiglio
7. Etappe: Rifugio Graffer/Madonna di Campiglio - Gardasee über Vallesinela
Lässt sich bei entsprechender Kondition auch locker auf 6 Tage zusammenschmelzen. Ansonsten ca. 9.000 - 10.000 hm / 350 km. Übernachtungen im Tal kein Problem rsp. eine Hüttenübernachtung im Rifugio Graffer (was ich bei meinem ersten Cross machen würde). Jeden Tag schöne, flowige Trails bis max. S2 bergab, die Auffahrten sind recht moderat (aber: 1. und 2. Tag zwischen 200 und 350 Höhenmeter schieben!). Traumhafte Landschaft, schöne Hütten, keine großen Risiken.

Ride On! 
Stefan


----------



## Markpa (31. Dezember 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit St. Anton - Gardasee?
> 
> 1. Etappe: St. Anton - Galtür/Ischgl über Heilbronner Hütte
> 2. Etappe: Galtür/Ischgl - Engadin über Fimberpass (höchster Punkt mit 2.600m)
> ...



Ja das hört sich gut an. Eventuell kann man ja eine Etappe dran hängen bzw. vor St. Anton starten und so 7 Tage daraus machen? Fimberpass müsste von der Schneelage mit 2600 m Höhe ja auch gut im Juni zu fahren sein (klar, Pech kann man immer haben). Hast Du ein Roadbook wo ich mir die Route mal anschauen kann? Oder eventuell eine genaue Beschreibung? 

Danke


----------



## Stefan_SIT (31. Dezember 2010)

Eine mögliche Verlängerung wäre der Start in Oberstorf und dann über den Schrofenpass oder einen weiteren Tag und dann über den Tremalzo zum Gardasee abfahren. 
Ob der Fimberpass im Juni schon geht, ist manchmal ungewiss. Das kann dir jetzt noch keiner sagen. Aber je später im Juni, desto besser ... Ansonsten vor dem Start nochmal Auskunft einholen (Tourismusbüro Ischgl, IBC-Forum etc.).
Wenn du dir das auf der Karte anschaust, ist die Wegführung eigentlich recht klar: St. Anton - Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür - entlang der Trisanna - Ischgl - Bodenalpe - Gampenalpe - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Vna - Sur En - Val D'Uina - Sesvenna-Hütte - Vinschgau-Radweg (oder Zugtrails) - Naturns - Naturnser Alm - Vigiljoch - St. Pankraz (im Ultental) - St. Gertraud - Rabbijoch - Dimaro (Val di Sole) - Madonna di Campiglio - Malga Mondifra - Rifugio Graffer - Vallesinela - Stenico - Passo Ballino - Campi-Righi - Bastione - Riva

Wenn du mir deine Emailadresse gibst, kann ich dir Höhenprofile und eine verbale Beschreibung der Tour senden.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich habe dem Start in Oberstdorf nichts abgewinnen können. Man trägt recht bald auf den Schrofenpass rauf und den Arlberg überwindet man fast nur auf Teer. Ich habe einige Leute getroffen die in St.Anton begonnen haben und ich finde, das war ne gute Entscheidung. Wenn man einen Tag zu viel hat, hängt man ne vernünftige Tour am Gardasee dran.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (31. Dezember 2010)

Für persönlich ist aktuell die Albrecht Route mein bester Alpencross. Von der Schwierigkeit und Fahrbarkeit entspricht die Route meinem aktuellen Fahrkönnen und macht daher riesig Spaß.

Mit verbesserter Fahrtechnik kann dies aber im Laufe der Jahre auch variieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (1. Januar 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> - Vinschgau-Radweg (oder Zugtrails) - Naturns - Naturnser Alm - Vigiljoch - St. Pankraz (im Ultental)



Alternativ ab Latsch über den Tarscher Pass, der Aufstieg ab der Alm ist zwar ne elende Plackerei und auch die Abfahrt ist im oberen Teil sehr anspruchsvoll, aber die Übernachtung auf der Tarscher Alm ist die Mühe wert.


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Januar 2011)

@stefan SIT: wie würdest du von madonna/graffer/... weiter wenn du über den tremalzo an den see willst? hab hier schon sehr sehr viel kartenstudium betrieben, finde aber keine vernünftige lösung.

@houschter: 





> Alternativ ab Latsch über den Tarscher Pass, der Aufstieg ab der Alm ist zwar ne elende Plackerei und auch die Abfahrt ist im oberen Teil sehr anspruchsvoll, aber die Übernachtung auf der Tarscher Alm ist die Mühe wert.


 stimmt !


----------



## tody1978 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
wir sind dieses Jahr eine Mischung aus 2 Albrechtrouten gefahren und wir waren alle begeistert:
Tag 1 - Garmisch - Landeck (eher was zum Einrollen) und für uns war es perferkt weil wir zu WM Zeiten gefahren sind und den Sieg über Argentinien live sehen konnten 
Tag 2 Landeck - Galtür: Über Heilbronner Hütte
Tag 3: Galtür-Sur En über den Fimbapass
Tag 4: Sur En - Trafoi (Val d'Uina)
Tag 5: Trafoi - S. Caterina (Stilfser Joch, Umbrailpass)
Tag 6: S.Caterina - Petjo Therme (Gaviapass, Montozzo Scharte, Lago di Pian Palu)
Tag 7etjo - Ponte Arche (über Madonno di Campiglio, Passo Bregn de l'Ors)
Tag 8: Ponte - Garda (Refugio San Petro)

Schau einfach mal auf der Homepage vom Andreas Albrecht - Albrecht Route und da einfach die Albrechtroute mit dem Alpencross von 2000 (Transalp 2000) verbinden. Nur den letzten Tag haben wir geändert um erstes keine 109km fahren zu müssen und wir wollten nicht flach zum Gardasee einfahren.
Ach ja - ich finde die Albrechtrouten mit am besten beschrieben - auch mit den Angaben zum schieben usw (zumindest nach meinem Leistungsstand). Und du bekommst alle Daten von ihm (GPS / Karten / Roadbooks) für relativ wenig Gebühr - was ich aber ok finde - da sich da ja einer mit beschäftigt.

Viel Spaß beim lesen.

PS: Wir planen für 2012 die Via Migra - welche wohl auch ziemlich geil sein soll - da hab ich aber noch keine live Erfahrung.


Frohes Neues Bike Jahr.


----------



## Houschter (1. Januar 2011)

@rzOne20: wie wärs mit Bocca dell Ussol und Ampola zum Tremalzo


----------



## Matze. (1. Januar 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe dem Start in Oberstdorf nichts abgewinnen können. Man trägt recht bald auf den Schrofenpass rauf und den Arlberg überwindet man fast nur auf Teer. Ich habe einige Leute getroffen die in St.Anton begonnen haben und ich finde, das war ne gute Entscheidung. Wenn man einen Tag zu viel hat, hängt man ne vernünftige Tour am Gardasee dran.





Fahrtechnisch gesehen hast Du sicher Recht, fürs Gefühl ist Oberstdorf eben besser, es liegt am Alpenrand und nicht schon mitten in den Alpen wie St.Anton. Außerdem startete schon ein gewisser Heckmaier 1990 (logischerweise) in Oberstdorf


----------



## Pascal2110 (1. Januar 2011)

servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (2. Januar 2011)

wer sagt eigentlich, dass man über den Schrofenpass muss?
Es gibt an die 10 mehr oder weniger anspruchsvolle Varianten aus dem Kessel von Oberstdorf heraus.


----------



## Micha27 (3. Januar 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit St. Anton - Gardasee?
> 
> 1. Etappe: St. Anton - Galtür/Ischgl über Heilbronner Hütte
> 2. Etappe: Galtür/Ischgl - Engadin über Fimberpass (höchster Punkt mit 2.600m)
> ...


----------



## Carsten (3. Januar 2011)

schau mal auf meine Homepage, da gibt es alle Tipps, die es zum Thema Karten gibt.
Kompass reicht in der Regel, die neuen sind auch echt gut.
Ansonsten nehme ich sehr gerne Tabacco, die sind qualitativ eine andere Liga.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Januar 2011)

Micha27 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Route hört sich wirklich gut an. Ist jetzt vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber Woher bekommt man die richtigen Karten, bzw. welches wären denn die richtigen Karten die man dabei haben sollte?
> Denke viele fahren mit den Kompass Karten.
> Kann mir da jemand mal einen Tip geben?
> Danke, Micha



Auf der Webseite von Kompass gibt's sog. Blattschnitte. Dort kannst du dir die Karten die du brauchst, raussuchen. Tobacco dito.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Micha27 (4. Januar 2011)

Moin, Moin,
vielen Dank für die Tips. Werde mir das mal anschauen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## chiefrock (22. Januar 2011)

Moin. Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:
Gerade bei den Alpen X ab Mittenwald, Obersdorf oder Garmisch in Richtung Gardasee frage ich mich, ob man auf diesen Routen (z.B. Albrecht Route) in Sachen Singletrail auf seine kosten kommt. Wäre toll wenn ihr dazu mal ein paar Eindrücke schreiben könnt. Wenn ich die vielen Berichte über diverse X und deren Fotos miteinander vergleiche, dann sehen gerade diese Routen nicht so wirklich gut aus. 

Danke für Infos und eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Biking_Flow (24. Januar 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Moin. Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:
> Gerade bei den Alpen X ab Mittenwald, Obersdorf oder Garmisch in Richtung Gardasee frage ich mich, ob man auf diesen Routen (z.B. Albrecht Route) in Sachen Singletrail auf seine kosten kommt.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst mit "ab Mittenwald, Obersdorf oder Garmisch in Sachen Singletrail"... das hängt ja ganz danach ab, welche Pässe du nach dem Startort ansteuerst?  Schließlich kannst du den Alpenhauptkamm entweder am Brenner oder am Niederjoch überqueren, was fahrtechnisch einen ziemlichen Unterschied ausmacht 

Zur konkreten Frage der Albrechtroute: die ist ja als eher "fahrbare" Route geplant, dementsprechend wirst du dort keine sehr schweren Pässe finden. Aber sowohl die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass, als auch vom Passo del Alpe und der Montozzoscharte sind sehr schöne und je nach Können auch anspruchsvolle Singletrails.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Januar 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Moin. Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:
> Gerade bei den Alpen X ab Mittenwald, Obersdorf oder Garmisch in Richtung Gardasee frage ich mich, ob man auf diesen Routen (z.B. Albrecht Route) in Sachen Singletrail auf seine kosten kommt. Wäre toll wenn ihr dazu mal ein paar Eindrücke schreiben könnt. Wenn ich die vielen Berichte über diverse X und deren Fotos miteinander vergleiche, dann sehen gerade diese Routen nicht so wirklich gut aus.
> 
> Danke für Infos und eure Erfahrungen.


Gerade die Via Claudia ab Garmisch wird ja gerne mal als "langweilig" und "ohne viele Singletrails" dargestellt. Wenn man aber die Via Claudia nur als "roten Faden" betrachtet und mal links und rechts vom üblichen Streckenverlauf fährt, sind diese Aussagen einfach nicht zutreffend. Es gibt sicherlich kein Feuerwerk an S3-Trails, aber jeden Tag flowige Abfahrten und Trails bis S2 findet man schon. Wir fahren unseren Vario-Alpencross auf einer eigenen Route, die sich an der Via Claudia orientiert. Von "nicht auf seine Kosten kommen" oder gar "Langeweile" haben unsere Kunden noch nie gesprochen. 

Wie zeichnet denn eine "gute Route" für dich aus? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Januar 2011)

Ein schöner Singletrail muss ja nicht immer S3+ haben, mir macht auch sowas wie der Fernpass Spaß. Ist nicht schwierig, dafür kann man es da halt auch mal laufen lassen und gerade zum Start ist sowas doch garnicht schlecht.
Oder einige der Waalwege im Vinschgau sind doch echt nett. Wenn man sich auskennt, kann man soviele nette Sachen mitnehmen, die auch durchaus fahrtechnischen Anspruch haben (z.B. Spitzkehrentrail bei Morter)


----------



## pedale3 (25. Januar 2011)

sorry, aber dieser neuzeitliche ALPENCROSS Mythos ist doch ziemlicher Blödsinn. Das sind auch nur Mehrtagestouren durch eine schöne, bergige Kulturlandschaft.
Wichtiger find ich es eine Auszeit zu haben, nur mit Rucksack auf Tour zu gehen, das Gefühl mal so richtig schön vor die Tür zu kommen und jeden Tag zu biken. Je länger das dauert, je besser.
Daher meine Empfehlung: Zeit nehmen anstatt in eine kurze Woche möglichst viele Pässe und Trails zu stopfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (26. Januar 2011)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Wichtiger find ich es eine Auszeit zu haben, nur mit Rucksack auf Tour zu gehen, das Gefühl mal so richtig schön vor die Tür zu kommen und jeden Tag zu biken. Je länger das dauert, je besser.



Hallo und zunächst mal danke für die Antworten auf meine Frage. 
Grundsätzlich sehe ich es genau so wie pedale3 es ja schon schrieb.

Hintergrund meiner Frage ist einfach: da ich selbst einen Alpen X im kommenden Juli plane und auch machen werde, möchte ich einfach mal sehen ob meine eigene Erwartungshaltung dem entspricht, was ich vorfinden werde. 
Es geht gar nicht so sehr um den hohen technischen Anspruch eines Single Trail. Mich würde halt einfach interessieren, wie ihr so das Verhältnis von Forstweg oder Asphalt zum Trail (singletrail) beschreiben würdet. Eben um meine eigene Erwartungshaltung zu überprüfen und gegebenenfalls zu korrigieren.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Carsten (26. Januar 2011)

kennst Du meine Passdatenbank? Da sind sehr viele Übergänge detailliert beschrieben...


----------



## chiefrock (26. Januar 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> kennst Du meine Passdatenbank? Da sind sehr viele Übergänge detailliert beschrieben...



Alter Schwede...
Carsten Danke, hab gerade mal kurz reingeschaut und ich denke jetzt kann ich anfangen zu recherchieren und mir mal ein klareres Bild eines Alpen X malen.



Viele Grüße.


----------



## Jochen 5 (10. März 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> schau mal bei mir rein.
> Meiner 2005er war glaub fast perfekt...
> 2009  Transalp Tirol war genial, ist aber sehr anspruchsvoll



der 2005er ist wirklich kaum zu toppen - für unseren diesjährigen AC allerdings 3.000hm und 1 Tag zu lang. gibt es eine sinnvolle möglichkeit die Strecke auf ca. 14.000hm und 6 Tage zu reduzieren ??? Schön wärs wenn man Start und Zielort beibehalten könnte.


----------



## sub-xero (11. März 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> da ich selbst einen Alpen X im kommenden Juli plane und auch machen werde, möchte ich einfach mal sehen ob meine eigene Erwartungshaltung dem entspricht, was ich vorfinden werde.



Bei aller Liebe zur Planung (bin ja selber ein Planungsfetischist) ist es nicht nur die Route, die einen Alpencross ausmacht. Zum Einen wird es immer etwas anders laufen, als geplant. Außerdem wirst Du Routenmäßig immer Überraschungen erleben, wenn Du nicht gerade in den Bergen zuhause bist oder nur Standardrouten fährst. Zum Anderen tragen auch Wetter, Stimmung, körperliche Verfassung, das Team und die Bikes viel zum Gelingen und zum Spaß bei.

Mein Rat wäre also: Stell Dir eine Route zusammen, die Du für interessant hältst, und mach es einfach. Wie genial es letztendlich wird, kannst Du nie vorhersagen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. März 2011)

chiefrock schrieb:


> ... Es geht gar nicht so sehr um den hohen technischen Anspruch eines Single Trail. Mich würde halt einfach interessieren, wie ihr so das Verhältnis von Forstweg oder Asphalt zum Trail (singletrail) beschreiben würdet. Eben um meine eigene Erwartungshaltung zu überprüfen und gegebenenfalls zu korrigieren. ...


sub-xero würde ich in großen Teilen zustimmen. Die Routenwahl sollte man aber auch nicht komplett vernachlässigen. Ein auf hohem technischen Niveau fahrender Alpenüberquerer wird auf der traditionellen Via Claudia, die überwiegend auf Rad- und Forstwegen durch die Täler führt, vielleicht doch enttäuscht sein. Ein fahrtechnisch nicht so versierter Fahrer sollte sich besser nicht auf einem Freeride-Alpencross einlassen, da er sein Bike ja nicht komplett über die Alpen schieben möchte.
Zu deiner Frage nach dem Verhältnis Singletrail/Forstweg: ein Singletrailanteil über 10-15% empfinde ich schon als recht gut und hoch für einen normalen Alpencross. Und nach einem anstrengenden, langen Singletrail, bei dem ich an die Grenzen meines Fahrkönnens gestoßen bin, freue ich mich einfach auch über entspanntes Rollen auf einem Rad- oder Forstweg.

Beim Alpencross ist der Weg das Ziel. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. März 2011)

Wir sind leztes Jahr ne leicht abgeänderte Joe Route gefahren und die war absolut Sahne.

Da war für alle was dabei...Schöne Landschaft knackige anstiege und für Fahrtechnikfreaks war auch gesorgt

Das war mein "perfekter" Alpencross vor allem weil´s Wetter absolut gigantisch war und wir ne super Truppe waren wo´s die ganze Woche immer was zum lachen gab

Rüssel


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2011)

Es gibt schon Abschnitte, die man für je nach Fahrtechnik meiden sollte.
Andere würden gerade diese Abschnitte einplanen.


----------



## Jochen 5 (9. Mai 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> schau mal bei mir rein.
> Meiner 2005er war glaub fast perfekt...
> 2009  Transalp Tirol war genial, ist aber sehr anspruchsvoll





Jochen 5 schrieb:


> der 2005er ist wirklich kaum zu toppen - für unseren diesjährigen AC allerdings 3.000hm und 1 Tag zu lang. gibt es eine sinnvolle möglichkeit die Strecke auf ca. 14.000hm und 6 Tage zu reduzieren ??? Schön wärs wenn man Start und Zielort beibehalten könnte.



keiner eine Idee ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (10. Mai 2011)

fahrt am Ende des Zillertals oder in Krimml los
lass die ochsenlenke weg
aus dem Arntal direkt raus? Und über Würzjoch nach Alta Badia? (schau mal meine 2003er an)
In Arraba die Seilbahn nehmen
bei Cavalese direkt hoch oder über Manghenpass abkürzen

aber alles Andere würde ich drin lassen
am Ende gleich aus dem Val Sugana raus und nach Riva...aber denn haste noch mehr sinnlosen Radweg


----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. Juni 2011)

sind  von oberstdorf nach riva letztes jahr 
kann aber das buch auch empfehlen wir planen aber von innsbruck dieses jahr


----------

